# Stage 1 Complete



## MedTechStudent (10 Jul 2008)

This is what they all say...but this *will* be brief.

My names Kyle, born Jan 1st 1990.  Applied to the military (again) May 21st 2008.
Waited a while, some file mix ups, you know how it is.  Got my call today July 10th 2008.
A lot of worrying, a lot of stress but now I'm all mellowed out and happy.
BMQ starts on August 11th.  Can't wait.

Thanks to all, and then some specific people in here (who know who they are) for helping me out.  I appreciate it.

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Dee_Dee (10 Jul 2008)

Congrats Kyle...I am sure I would've probably been going with you if it wasn't for these damn girl reproductive problems...but give em hell and let us know how its going...I hope ou have no injuries and that it all goes awesome for you!


----------



## fire_guy686 (10 Jul 2008)

Congrats Kyle, and best of luck to you during your BMQ.


----------



## CFR FCS (10 Jul 2008)

Kyle,
 As for the help and advice you got here it's what families do for each other.  Welcome to the family.

CFR FCS


----------



## Dee_Dee (11 Jul 2008)

Just to let you all know this^^^^^ last poster is such an awesome fellow...I met him in person and I am glad to say that i will become part of his "family" soon too....again congrats Kyle...thanks Thomas


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Jul 2008)

Best of luck man! Kick some ass, I know you can 



Cheers bro
-Deadpan


----------



## Ðetermination (31 Jul 2008)

Congrats! You said you where re-applying im assuming then you where in the forces before? Im only curious because I just re-applied today and I was also in BMQ st .jean of 04 but VRed for good reasons, now everything is good and im loking to get my life back.


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 Aug 2008)

Ðetermination said:
			
		

> Congrats! You said you where re-applying im assuming then you where in the forces before? Im only curious because I just re-applied today and I was also in BMQ st .jean of 04 but VRed for good reasons, now everything is good and im loking to get my life back.



No I had to close my previous file and open a new one.  Long story, no previous CF service here!

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Aug 2008)

Good luck with BMQ and your new life...its more than a career afterall.


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Good luck with BMQ and your new life...its more than a career afterall.



Off to the Airport in 12 hours.

Cheers mate!


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Aug 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Off to the Airport in 12 hours.
> 
> Cheers mate!


Lucky bugger ;D


Best of luck Kyle! Kick some ass! 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Snafu-Bar (9 Aug 2008)

Congrats on getting your thumbs up. Good luck in St Jean.

 Cheers.


----------



## NL_engineer (9 Aug 2008)

Good luck man, best of luck on basic.

O almost forgot; remember its all a game ;D


----------



## wannabe SF member (9 Aug 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Off to the Airport in 12 hours.



Guess it means we won't seeing any posts from you for a few weeks then. :-[

Congrats.


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Aug 2008)

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Guess it means we won't seeing any posts from you for a few weeks then. :-[
> 
> Congrats.



I'l try to get on when I can, to mention anything of interest.  ;D

Off to bed!

Take care everyone!


----------



## TacticalW (11 Aug 2008)

Congrats Kyle, good god I wish my process was going as speedy as yours. My application process is officially starting up tomorrow again, then redoing my medical and my interview since I've decided to go full-time. Post when you can, I want to hear about it.

Good luck


----------

